# Let us see your monster rhoms



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

I know there are couple of member here with big rhoms but rarely post pics, well lets see them


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is my rhom. It is exactly 13 inches! I have it in a 125 gallon right now. 
As you can see its colors can change/appear to change depending on the surronding and lighting.
Hopefully these pictures will do the trick.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

That's a beautiful rhom!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here's a few "glamour" shots of mine, he's in the 13"-14" range. gonna have to try and get a few w/out flash tomorrow.


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

primetime3wise said:


> here's a few "glamour" shots of mine, he's in the 13"-14" range. gonna have to try and get a few w/out flash tomorrow.


what size tank is he in?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

iceh said:


> here's a few "glamour" shots of mine, he's in the 13"-14" range. gonna have to try and get a few w/out flash tomorrow.


what size tank is he in?
[/quote]

he's in a 125g w/ 10 exodons, a few giant danios, pleco, and last but not least...lol...a salvini. salvini landed in there when i tore down a small cichlid tank. no causalities in a good amount of time. they know to stay clear of him and most are too fast for the big guy.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice, lets keep this thread clean, more pics less talk :nod:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

As per request. 
TITUS measured last - May '07 - 2 years ago
15"

Picture a few months old. Taken by previous owner.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Titus is quite the best


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Some nice fish here!!!


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

They are very nice looking


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Titus has beefed up.
Mine, not quite monsters 13+ins , 14ins and 15ins that died


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

that was a sick rhom locust!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

They all look like that without the lips mate, not a good experience losing a big fish , a rarer one in the hobby as well, from Brazil


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

All very nice!

Anyone have any other huge piranhas not just rhoms?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

screw rhoms, i want to see more of frankeinstein


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

here's my big boy at 15 inches


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> screw rhoms, i want to see more of frankeinstein


i may have to make a pilgrimage to see him sometime soon, he's not too far from me/us.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My former 14 incher now hangs on the wall.

Also my avatar.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Pat said:


> As per request.
> TITUS measured last - May '07 - 2 years ago
> 15"
> 
> ...


I Haven't been on this site for a long long time due to selling off my fish.









But seeing fish like this makes me realise what I've missed and gives me the urge to get back into the hobby









Wicked fish man.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of you may remember seeing picks of my rhom, Genghis (as in Genghis Kahn), from the injury/parasite forum. I picked him up in December, while he suffered from several ailments; HITH, fin rott, gill curl, etc...

Sorry these pictures are the greatest, but I have a crappy camera (and my glass needs cleaning - lol).







I've attached a pic of what he looked like a week after I got him and then some as recent as yesterday. He's made GREAT progress in regaining his health, he's very interactive and is a BEAST at feeding. He eats once EVERY day (I know most people say their rhoms don't).

This is when he was SICK - one week after I got him














There's a quarter behind his dorsal fin for size comparison. Not exact, because the quarter is a few inches in front of him, but it's close enough.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great job bringing it back to good health.
It is one lucky fish and I love his tank.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

^Yeah, excellent work you obviously know a thing or two about good water.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Feefa and Locust. I think the knowledge is within the pages of this forum for everybody. I mean, that's where I learned it.

The main thing for me was giving the effort it required and deserved, which is where most people, self included, fall short from time-to-time. It was/still is a lot of work keeping the parameters in-line. That's why I'm looking for a 220 - 250 gallon tank now. I'm still doing water changes 2 or 3 times a week to keep up with him. Initially, I wanted to find a drip system, but I think a bigger tank needs to be the priority. He can barely turn around in that 125g.

Feef - that vid in your profile pic is SICK.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

GREAT job rough. That fish looked horrible when you got it, but looks wonderful now.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! Huge improvement man,the fins and coloration are a major change, GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice Rhoms





















Going to move this to the Pics forum...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice fish guys.

Here are a few old fish I had but I can't seem to find any pics of the real big Rhoms I have had.

Piraya:









Rhom:









Rhom:
http://photos.imageevent.com/jeremy/bry/websize/4_1.JPG

Rhom:









Rhom:









Caribe:









Caribe:
For a size referance, the smaller Caribe on the left was 11" measured out of water.









This Piraya was larger then the Caribe.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

those are awesome specimen people


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice looking pygos, no excess weight there!
Keep looking for those rhoms pics


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Good looking fish, and good work bringing the sick Rhombeus back to such vibrant health.

To me, when a Rhomeus gets that big and dark, they become a good ol fashioned *Serrasalmus NIGER! *


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Im pretty sure everyone has seen this guy...


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

My new pick up. Peru rhom at 13". In a temp tank at the mo but eating well already.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wicked fish guys

rough, thats an immense fish you got yourself there. a right monster


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

my rhomb from italy


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thought I would bring this back to the top.
Here is a 5 incher I have








Her is the blue diamond I sold to Blue Flame.








Here is a 12 1/2 incher I picked up a few weeks ago.
I know the date is wrong








And this is not a rhom but a very nice 5 1/2 inch mac/spilo


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I love the shape of that Mac, very nice


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

he was measured 3 years ago at 17 1/2" with his appetite and auto water changer giving him excellent water, I'm thinking he's grown some.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ that's one hell of a fish! and the tank isn't too shabby either









Do you have a thread on how to do that backround or wasn't it diy?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

how tall is that tank canso? that fish is beautiful.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> how tall is that tank canso? that fish is beautiful.


I would say it 24" because it a 180 and that is one hell of a sweet fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yes very nice...definitely clse to the biggest black on here if not the biggest. Good work!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautifull Rhom people, that's next on my list a BIG RHOM!!!!!!


----------

